# Black Olive Smoker (aka Kamado Wood Pellet Grill)



## MRFA (Aug 13, 2018)

Purchased this product from "California Backyard" in 2013, five years later I used it about 10 times.  I am embarrassed to say I paid $1,800 for it!  Bottom line for us was that I thought we could use it for a pizza oven in addition to a smoker/BBQ.  The big selling point was coupling the Kamado Design with an automatic wood pellet feed.  The manufacturer claimed vast experience with wood pellet feeders for wood burning stoves for heating houses but what they designed/manufactured for the Black Olive Smoker was a failure.  You never knew when the feeder would work consistently, often not getting over 300 degrees and taking a looooong time to get there. I worked with their service reps (who were fine) but never achieved a dependable system so I consistently use my Gas Grill for BBQ.
I love my yard and have done a lot of work out there, the Black Pellet Smoker is far and away my most disappointing purchase.
The proof of the failure is that Black Pellet now has a charcoal smoker (their "Green Egg" that the pellet feeder was suppose to compete with...........they lost).


----------



## Will Smoke (Aug 13, 2018)

thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2018)

That is too bad, cause the thing that I don't like about the ceramic grills I they are so hard to load wood into after they get going. This sounds like a perfect solution, but apparently not!
Al


----------

